# High Left Shoulder



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2013)

Having problems at address with my left shoulder. It is too high which I feel is being caused by a strong grip. Been trying hard to find a way to keep it down at address. Any tips or ideas

http://youtu.be/zJIoZQqPQB0


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 6, 2013)

Could it be the fact your ball position is so far forward? 

Had another look and it seems that to get your club shaft straight at address your right arm has to reach across and therefore your right shoulder has to drop to allow that which then causes your right shoulder to raise a bit. 

If 1 goes down an inch and one goes up an inch they both look bad. 

Also what's with the head action? It's like your ducking for apples at Halloween.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			Could it be the fact your ball position is so far forward?
		
Click to expand...

Might be the angle but it was opposite my left breast which is how I use to play all shots as a junior and its i something I'm trying again. Ball striking is awesome but suffering from a few hooks and pulls. The good ones are the best I've hit in years and really compressing it well


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 6, 2013)

Personally I would try moving it back to middle. See how it affects your shoulders. Take more videos and see. To me looking at it that's why.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having problems at address with my left shoulder. It is too high which I feel is being caused by a strong grip. Been trying hard to find a way to keep it down at address. Any tips or ideas
		
Click to expand...

Homer. In all seriousness, I think your left shoulder is way down the list! :mmm:

Some good bits though!

If that swing is typical, I don't believe you are being well served by changing to a 1-plane swing!  Everything about it shouts 2-plane!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with Phil, your ball position is forward.   If you want to play it a few inches inside the left heel you need to narrow your stance to get more centered.    What club were you using?


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 6, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I agree with Phil, your ball position is forward.   If you want to play it a few inches inside the left heel you need to narrow your stance to get more centered.    What club were you using?
		
Click to expand...

Video says 7 iron.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 7, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			Video says 7 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Then feet need to be closer or ball needs to be back.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2013)

Doesn't look too high to me:smirk:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having problems at address with my left shoulder. It is too high which I feel is being caused by a strong grip. Been trying hard to find a way to keep it down at address. Any tips or ideas

http://youtu.be/zJIoZQqPQB0

Click to expand...

Hi Homer,

I've drawn a line from the middle of your chest (the diamond on your jersey) to your belt buckle to represent your center line... [click pic to enlarge...]

This is something I'd discuss with your pro (seeing as you are working closely with one) unless you _want_ to do it via the forum?


----------



## DCB (Jan 7, 2013)

Homer,

You're obviously working closely with a Pro on your game at the moment. There are things I can see in your swing that your Pro can obviously see as well. There's a lot of moving parts and overall movement in there. Best bet would be to discuss with your Pro next time rather than try to take on board the general wisdom of the forum


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 7, 2013)

What is your grip pressure like? If you are gripping to tight it maybe making your arms and shoulders tense and making your shoulders spiky and obvious to the eye. Just a thought.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

DCB said:



			Homer,

You're obviously working closely with a Pro on your game at the moment. There are things I can see in your swing that your Pro can obviously see as well. There's a lot of moving parts and overall movement in there. Best bet would be to discuss with your Pro next time rather than try to take on board the general wisdom of the forum 

Click to expand...


There's an echo in the forum


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			There's an echo in the forum 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'll agree with those who say the ball is too far forward. That's (....Roughly) where I play my fairway woods from.

It might just be me, but cosidering that's a 7 iron, there doesn't seem a great deal of shaft lean at address? The shaft is almost vertical.

I'm probaby talking garbage though


----------



## DCB (Jan 7, 2013)

Without wishing to be unkind to Homer, watch the video again and look at the relative position of the ball when he is actually swinging. The left leg collapse and the hip sway (to his left) are in effect putting the ball back in his stance at the point of impact are they not ?

That's why I said he'd be better talking to his Pro as the Pro has to have noticed this during sessions together.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread with a question of my own, but I really want to start learning about swing analysis.  

Would I be wrong to suggest that;

a)  Your hands / arms start the takeaway?
b)  You have an early wrist break?


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 7, 2013)

DCB said:



			Without wishing to be unkind to Homer, watch the video again and look at the relative position of the ball when he is actually swinging. The left leg collapse and the hip sway (to his left) are in effect putting the ball back in his stance at the point of impact are they not ?

That's why I said he'd be better talking to his Pro as the Pro has to have noticed this during sessions together.
		
Click to expand...


I would agree David. Even on this small screen(phone) I saw many other problems. But assumed he knows of those issues already.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Sorry to hi-jack the thread with a question of my own, but I really want to start learning about swing analysis.  

Would I be wrong to suggest that;

a)  Your hands / arms start the takeaway?
b)  You have an early wrist break?
		
Click to expand...

Those would be things that generally occur when the right shoulder is too low and the hands are in the wrong position, whether or not Homer does those things is a case of looking at the video, you don't necessarily do something wrong just because common knowledge says it might occur... however it normally involves something else compensating... eg taking the club away in a straight line and/or not turning the shoulders properly.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Sorry to hi-jack the thread with a question of my own, but I really want to start learning about swing analysis.  

Would I be wrong to suggest that;

a)  Your hands / arms start the takeaway?
b)  You have an early wrist break?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with starting the swing with the hands/arm, some top coaches teach this and is essence one of the characteristics of an arm swinger. Body swingers would typically start hands, arms, shoulders all together (1 piece takeaway). They're not right or wrong just different styles thats all.

Generally speaking, breaking wrists earlier than what occurs naturally is definitely a fault IMO.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been sitting on my hands with this one Homer on whether to say what I honestly think.  I am not sure if you want to hear it but here goes anyhow.  I hope you see this as constructive.

Are you happy with tour current Pro?   If he has been working with you on a one plane swing for a year he seems to be failing, your swing planes are very far apart and not looking as they should.    This is especially true in the forward swing, your arms get very high and detached from your torso, they should be more connected and turning near your shoulder plane.  Your swing should be more compact and centered with body rotation generating the power.

Take a look at the attached One Plane swing of Jeff Ritter, it's the kind of action you should be aiming for:

http://youtu.be/ZsEvZI-1mng


----------



## Crow (Jan 7, 2013)

If Homer starts analysing and thinking about all these replies then the bookies will be giving Smithy much shorter odds at the West Hill match!

My advice is Homer, do not come back to this thread, ever!


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

Surely having the ball so far forward for a mid iron is causing the shoulder to be high ? I notice you have reduced the length of your swing though Homer.:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 7, 2013)

if i had the ball that far forward  i would hit massive chunks!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2013)

Crow said:



			If Homer starts analysing and thinking about all these replies then the bookies will be giving Smithy much shorter odds at the West Hill match!

My advice is Homer, do not come back to this thread, ever!
		
Click to expand...

What are the odds? 

Homer 5/6  Smiffy 5/6 ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2013)

My teaching pro tweeted me some thoughts last night. Made a couple of changes and hit a 30 bucket of balls fantastically. Never been so still over the ball. I am having some issues re the one plane and two plane has been discussed for a number of reasons. That aside, the way I hit the ball tonight was as good as I can irrespective of what plane, take away, wrist hinge etc I used. The 7 iron was arrow straight, high and I was rotating around the spine angle and compressing a treat. I would have had Smiffy on toast hitting like that.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My teaching pro tweeted me some thoughts last night.
		
Click to expand...

We're all ears........................


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2013)

When you click on your link Martin, there are some other videos down the right hand side. Good one of Ryan Borg with a seven iron as well. Ball position, length of back swing and swing speed are interesting. I have ignored the mechanics of the swing, which I am sure your coach will sort out for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			We're all ears........................
		
Click to expand...

No need to share just yet. Want to get it straight in my head and in practice. Tonight was a revelation and back to basics a bit in tees of grip and position but the whole thing clicked. Only a short session and a 7 iron but its a start. There was enough good ones yesterday on top of tonight to be a glass 3/4 Homer


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My teaching pro tweeted me some thoughts last night. Made a couple of changes and hit a 30 bucket of balls fantastically. Never been so still over the ball. I am having some issues re the one plane and two plane has been discussed for a number of reasons. That aside, the way I hit the ball tonight was as good as I can irrespective of what plane, take away, wrist hinge etc I used. The 7 iron was arrow straight, high and I was rotating around the spine angle and compressing a treat. I would have had Smiffy on toast hitting like that.
		
Click to expand...

Latest odds

Homer 4/7  Smiffy 5/4


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm no expert Homer but I've seen a few of your swing videos and I've always thought you look very tense and rush the swing, how do you swing if you try to relax more? It just looks like a very rushed swing throughout. Now if your hitting it arrow straight and its the happiest you have ever been then stick to it.

Good Luck &#128077;


----------



## timchump (Jan 7, 2013)

i think homer creates some pretty decent lag on his downswing  :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No need to share just yet. Want to get it straight in my head and in practice. Tonight was a revelation and back to basics a bit in tees of grip and position but the whole thing clicked. Only a short session and a 7 iron but its a start. There was enough good ones yesterday on top of tonight to be a glass 3/4 Homer
		
Click to expand...

No worries Martin, I'm juzz being a knob. Glad that you seem happy with it :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 8, 2013)

timchump said:



			i think homer creates some pretty decent lag on his downswing  :thup:
MG]
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, that's an illusion!  His 'early extension' means the 'lag' has gone by the time his hands reach his waist a couple of frames later, with the clubhead still some way behind his right side/foot.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only a short session and a 7 iron but its a start. There was enough good ones yesterday on top of tonight to be a glass 3/4 Homer
		
Click to expand...

I had pizza for tea, watched Miranda and Mrs Browns Boys and then went up and had a kip.
Clubs still in the shed


----------



## timchump (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Unfortunately, that's an illusion!  His 'early extension' means the 'lag' has gone by the time his hands reach his waist a couple of frames later, with the clubhead still some way behind his right side/foot.
		
Click to expand...


yes your right but i would suggest the angles he creates early in his swing are vastly better than most amateurs, you certainly couldn't excuse him of casting and like most amateurs he early extends,  i was just trying to point out what i thought was a good element of his swing


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 8, 2013)

timchump said:



			yes your right but i would suggest the angles he creates early in his swing are vastly better than most amateurs, you certainly couldn't excuse him of casting and like most amateurs he early extends,  i was just trying to point out what i thought was a good element of his swing 

Click to expand...

So even trying to find something good in that swing came up with a fault! :mmm:

On the plus-ish side:
Tthere's a pretty good attempt at centred-ness, the club is in a couple of good positions in the back-swing and there must be some talent to be able to hit the ball well enough to have got cut to 10 not long ago.

On the negative side:
The back-swing starts with a tug of the right elbow and has very little hip turn. It all gets weird when the arms get to shoulder level - which should be the top of the swing for a 1-planer. Body/shoulder/head rise; hands lift and there's a Reverse Pivot chucked in there for good measure! From the top, the weight transfer is done by a sway - that the RP started, there's that early extension, the shoulders rise again, even as the knees collapse and the right foot stays firmly planted through impact with a straight shaft (tending to flip) rather than slightly forward leaning.


----------



## timchump (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm aware homer has a good relationship with his pro, and said pro knows homers faults and is getting him to address those faults in the correct sequence instead of totally doing homers head by throwing it at him all at once. 


and besides i have a tenner on homer to beat that smiffy chap


----------

